

Ask HN: What does it take to be a YC single founder? - Archio

I'm strongly considering applying to YC's summer funding cycle, and I was wondering what the HN community could tell me about what "makes" a Y Combinator application. What are Paul Graham and the other investors at YC looking for in people?<p>I'm a 17-year old college student (graduated high school in 2011), and I've been programming since I was very young. I've always been interested in computers, and I released an iPhone when I was 15, which was a great experience. My job at another startup (which I joined in September of this year) has also gone very well.<p>I'm just wondering if my age, and/or lack of experience, would disqualify me for consideration as a YC applicant. My hope is that my passion for software engineering and technology will make me a more attractive candidate.<p>Thank you very much for any input you can offer me.
======
codeonfire
Forgive me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the idea of acquihire preclude the
possibility of single founders? Companies want to buy whole teams who
presumably can build a product, not just single founders. Again, I could be
wrong but from what I've seen the deal is to form a nucleus of founders for
the purpose of extracting investment from investors or selling the whole team
to a big corp. If this is the case, you want to have to strongest nucleus you
can put together.

As far as experience level... In my experience with startups, there is a need
to have people fill spots as investors are paraded through, and in this case,
the younger the better. I say this kind of tongue-in-cheek, but if you enroll
in some math classes and play into the prodigy role you will be doing yourself
a service if you want to go this route.

If you're a single founder focused on building a product, why not build the
product then use that a nucleus to build a team. I get the impression that
incubators are for people who want to build a team and then build a product.

------
findm
Personally, I think you kids are too young and inexperienced. You say you have
experience, you say you can "do" things. Prove it. Make something ship it,
market it, charge for it. Whatever it is, just do it. There is no substitute
for proof.

I'd even advocate for you to work for a start-up as an early employee. That
way you can watch, learn and observe and pick up some experience because
there's a lot to learn.

The key to being successful, let alone a successful single founder is having a
solid understanding of who you are, what you are or aren't capable of, how you
see the world, and how you want to make an impact. Some people call it mettle.
You might think that you have it all down, unless it's been tested, you just
don't know and you'll be always be second guessing yourself. I just don't
think you get that unless you've fully entered the "real life".

This all goes back to my first point. If you had belief, you would already be
doing it instead of searching for validation here. It sounds harsh but I
understand your angst. Trust me it becomes managable with time.

~~~
Archio
I am working at a startup currently.

However, I'm not "searching for validation" here, I was asking specific
questions the Y Combinator funding cycle.

I'm also unsure of what you describe as my "angst"- I am not anxious or
fearful of this process. Just merely inquisitive as to the nature of how it
works.

------
dsrguru
If you tell us the general field your startup falls under, it'll be easier to
attract the attention of potential cofounders interested in your kind of
startup. The more specific you get the easier it will be, but it's probably
not a great idea to get super specific unless you're talking with potential
investors.

------
kaolinite
Archio, as a 19 year old in a similar situation (and wondering the same
thing!), I was wondering where roughly you're based? I'm from the UK and
looking for a co-founder, yet don't know anyone interested in startups.

~~~
Archio
I'm in New Jersey (United States). Looks like we are in the same boat! I'd
love to apply with a co-founder but I also don't know anyone that's remotely
interested.

If you want to talk, feel free to send me an email (the address is in my
profile).

~~~
gwillis13
Hey Archio I sent you an e-mail.

------
brackin
If any of you are from the UK there's a large community of young founders.
Checkout my event <http://tomorrowsweb.co.uk>

------
rayk
Hey, I'm a class of '10 high school student hopefully not too far away.
Wouldn't mind talking about sometime (email is on my profile).

------
ponyous
I'm also from 17y web developer, in almost same situation. If you are
interested, can you leave me a contact?

